# Eff!



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Hello,

My surgery was feb 16. All went well. It has been over 2 months. The last couple of days I have horrible motion sickness and feel more whacked out than ever. The other weird thing is despite there being no thyroid, i still have weird pains as if the thing is still in there. And of course the ear ringing. Will have the labs tomorrow, but my guess is I'm still hypo. Ive been on 2.5 of erfa and haven't changed since surgery so whatever my labs say are going to be a true reflection of where i stand.

Question for you folks who have been here for a while - have you seen anyone else with the nausea (motion sickness?) Im also still very foggy. In fact i cant even remember what i typed in the above paragraph. Ill probably forget i even did this until i visit again. Uggh


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Brucergoldberg said:


> Hello,
> 
> My surgery was feb 16. All went well. It has been over 2 months. The last couple of days I have horrible motion sickness and feel more whacked out than ever. The other weird thing is despite there being no thyroid, i still have weird pains as if the thing is still in there. And of course the ear ringing. Will have the labs tomorrow, but my guess is I'm still hypo. Ive been on 2.5 of erfa and haven't changed since surgery so whatever my labs say are going to be a true reflection of where i stand.
> 
> Question for you folks who have been here for a while - have you seen anyone else with the nausea (motion sickness?) Im also still very foggy. In fact i cant even remember what i typed in the above paragraph. Ill probably forget i even did this until i visit again. Uggh


Have you had an MRI of your head; specifically the inner ear workings. Makes me wonder from what you said if you don't have ectopic thyroid tissue. It has been known to happen.

We have missed you and I am very sad you are not doing so well.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Bruce - nothing to add here other than to say I was thinking about you the other than, wondering how you were doing. So hope you get some answers and feel better soon!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

I had an MRI of my ear drums before several times. I guess i need to see where my labs are. Last check i was tsh 5.16 or something. Also id like to add that i always feel worse during the day, better at night.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Brucergoldberg said:


> I had an MRI of my ear drums before several times. I guess i need to see where my labs are. Last check i was tsh 5.16 or something. Also id like to add that i always feel worse during the day, better at night.


I think I feel better at night but nothing outstanding. I've also begun hearing something in my right ear that isn't there...when the house is quiet, I hear something that sounds like a lawnmower running. When it first started I'd get up in the night and go outside trying to locate the source of the sound, which keeps me awake some nights.

The noise I hear isn't loud but it's still majorly annoying. I was having a tiny bit of trouble with my right ear before my surgery and I thought it was gone...but it's been back for the past 2-3 weeks. I even walked halfway down the street trying to find the noise!

Then...I'm still shaken as I type this but I almost fainted in Barnes & Noble this morning. I got so sick. It's 5:30 in the afternoon and I still feel my heart pounding even though my blood pressure is fine.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

geez. so claire you are still "effed" up too? what are you taking now? I guess no one ever gets better. Seriously. through all this research i have not seen one single post that says "i feel good''. I haven't felt normal in almost 3 years now.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Bruce, Just wanted to say I've been thinking about you too, wondering how you are doing.

I just think the ear ringing and all the symptoms that go with it is from the whole nervous system being affected, in my case from overmedication and it is going to take awhile on the right dose for all this to settle down.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

ya. the ear ringing has nothing to do with old age. Its not just "ear ringing" its like an all out verbal assault on the senses.

Its not just ear ringing. If i had "just ear ringing" I would say "wow, my ears ring". But its ear ringing, feeling beat down, tightness in my trachea area, fogginess all at the same time. Using my favorite medical term, they are all in "concert" at the same time. I get it all at once. They all are together... Do you get this?


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, I get it. It is a cluster of symptoms.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Brucergoldberg said:


> geez. so claire you are still "effed" up too? what are you taking now? I guess no one ever gets better. Seriously. through all this research i have not seen one single post that says "i feel good''. I haven't felt normal in almost 3 years now.


Bruce (and anyone else reading), I am not in any way shape or form saying this to discourage you nor am I saying it with a "nah-nah-nah-nah-nah" tone (clarifying because tone is so hard to read on screen...however...

I feel better than great. I feel awesome. Yes, I did have cancer, but I also had Hashi's (and probably swung back and forth for years). I've been meaning to post a long list of symptoms that have disappeared, but I never get around to it.

I appreciate this isn't the outcome for everyone. I'm very frustrated on your behalf and wish I had something more substantive or helpful to add. But I did want you to know that its not hopeless in every case.

I do wish you felt better.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

We're just the broken toys of the bunch, waiting to be fixed.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Gwen1 said:


> We're just the broken toys of the bunch, waiting to be fixed.


I've been telling myself this for the past 4 years but I don't know if I'll ever feel fixed or not. My life has been as much like a medical rollercoaster as an emotional rollercoaster for so long...every little encouragement sends my heart and soul soaring, always so sure I've made the loop, I've endured, I'm going to feel like myself again - but now I truly do not know, I'm losing hope.

Yesterday I came within a hare's breath of fainting in a busy bookstore. Two days earlier I felt relatively well, enjoyed my Sunday until late in the afternoon when fatigue hit me like a ton of bricks...and I have felt totally exhausted ever since. I fight it, I try to keep going, but I simply cannot. It's like the old adage about beating a dead horse - while I have brief and fleeting times when I feel O.K., more often than not I feel like an empty shell.

I am so tired of seeing doctors I could scream. I've got enough prescription drugs and supplements to open my own pharmacy. Neighbors have told me recently that I look so bad they didn't even recognize me. In 7-8 months I've gone from losing so much weight that I had to alter my favorite clothes to now gaining so much I can't wear anything and I refuse to buy anything bigger.

I have never been so discouraged. I can't really enjoy anything, I can't do the things I need to do and want to do for my family, holidays I used to enjoy so much that I'd start planning for them weeks in advance now are beyond my level of stamina.

This time last year I didn't feel well at all but I thought I was on a path toward being "fixed" but I honestly feel like I'm going in the opposite direction. I feel infinitely worse today than I did the first few weeks after my surgery. And, if it weren't for the support and encouragement I've received from online friends I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I'll chime in. First I want to say, give yourself time. I know 2 months feels like forever sometimes. At 2 months post RAI (which was 4 weeks after TT), I still run down. My bloodwork confirmed that yes I was still hypo, my TSH was still around 10. I've had 2 synthroid bump ups since then. It's now 6 months post and I am finally feeling somewhat normal. I have my moments where fatigue will suddenly get me, and once in awhile weird muscle/joint aches that I ponder if it's thyroid related. But overall I can function well now.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I specifically asked my endocrinologist months ago if tinnitis and/or transient feelings of hearing loss in one ear could be related to thyroid disease and she said no. Today I was reading a book called Thyroid Power by Richard and Karilee Shames that says yes and I truly believe yes!

If I remember correctly, their observation was that the longer the tinnitis continues, the worse it gets and the less chance there is that it'll improve but I can't swear to that.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

wow.... nice so update... shortly after i posted that i thought i was going to die i got my test results back. can anyone on here see any issues with these labs?

TSH 24.9
FT4 .5 range 1.3 to 2.8
ft3 2.8 range 2.3 to 4.2

they bumped me to 3 grains. Then today my blood pressure bottomed out and my wife had to help me into bed. Mind you, i am not obese or out of shape. I am 5';10 165 and have ran my whole life.

isnt life grand?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Brucergoldberg said:


> I had an MRI of my ear drums before several times. I guess i need to see where my labs are. Last check i was tsh 5.16 or something. Also id like to add that i always feel worse during the day, better at night.


5.16 TSH would have me comatose. Get your labs done and insist that that doctor get your TSH suppressed. Dang it all!!

Even though you did not have cancer (thank God), I believe that you would benefit greatly from TSH below 1.0 with your FREES above the mid-range at about 75% of the total range provided by your lab.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ditto what Andros said. You would benefit from a lower TSH.

Oh...just saw your new TSH of 24. Glad to see they've increased your dose. Geez.


----------

